# taps and dies



## Bocere1 (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm looking to buy some taps and dies, the sizes most often used for the pens described here seem to be missing from my set.

Few questions:

1 Has anyone purchased from Victor Machinery and did that work out ok?

2 Victor has high speed steel 9x.75 set approx 15.00 and ClassicNib has same size set for 25.00, am I missing something in what I actually need or is this price the difference between Big Guy and somewhat smaller Guy?

3 Do the builders here use a taper or plug style tap?

thats it.


----------



## thewishman (Aug 17, 2013)

Victor is good. I use plug taps.


----------



## Simplex (Aug 17, 2013)

I purchase all my taps and dies from Victor Machinery.  They have an order minimum but you can usually get around it if you purchase through Amazon.  If you plan on buying several sets then the order minimum won't be an issue.  They always ship fast and I have never been disappointed.


----------



## mredburn (Aug 17, 2013)

Victor is imported and work, Classicnib's tap and dies I believe are American made. Did you see the tap and die list on the side of the front page?


----------



## anthonyd (Aug 17, 2013)

Victor is great and fast but shipping is very expensive to Canada where I live. I use plug taps. I have used their taps and dies for about a year with no complaints.

Tony


----------



## Bocere1 (Aug 17, 2013)

mredburn said:


> Victor is imported and work, Classicnib's tap and dies I believe are American made. Did you see the tap and die list on the side of the front page?




Yep, seen that all that good info of yours. So I took that list, ordered what I needed from your site, the Bock taps from Classic and the balance from Victor Mach.

You had that 6.5x.5 listed which I didn't order but I'm sitting here wondering if I should have. Just didn't think I would need it much at the outset.


----------



## mredburn (Aug 17, 2013)

If your not doing Jowo Nibs and feeds or the Schmidt Roller Writer than no you probably dont. I will ship the others and refund the 6.5 x.5 no problem if you like.


----------



## Bocere1 (Aug 17, 2013)

mredburn said:


> If your not doing Jowo Nibs and feeds or the Schmidt Roller Writer than no you probably dont. I will ship the others and refund the 6.5 x.5 no problem if you like.



Sorry Mike, I meant to say the 6.5x.5 DIE. Yes I do want the tap for the Schmidt roller system.

thanks for that though


----------



## mredburn (Aug 17, 2013)

You wont need the die.  I use them and have some clients that like to have full sets. I use mine to make mandrells that mimic the feeds so I can mount the parts Im making.
I also rethread  the Schmidt click mechanism with it so I can use them in an 8mm tube. Its very unlikely the die will do you any good.


----------



## Bocere1 (Aug 17, 2013)

mredburn said:


> You wont need the die.  I use them and have some clients that like to have full sets. I use mine to make mandrells that mimic the feeds so I can mount the parts Im making.
> I also rethread  the Schmidt click mechanism with it so I can use them in an 8mm tube. Its very unlikely the die will do you any good.




thanks mike.

thanks for the feedback everyone


----------



## ShallowJam (Aug 17, 2013)

As someone thinking about placing an order for taps/dies for kitless myself, what taps/dies did you go with? Also, in the kitless tap/die guide, why switch to 1.0 pitch in the larger sizes? (13 and 14mm)


----------



## Bocere1 (Aug 18, 2013)

ShallowJam said:


> As someone thinking about placing an order for taps/dies for kitless myself, what taps/dies did you go with? Also, in the kitless tap/die guide, why switch to 1.0 pitch in the larger sizes? (13 and 14mm)



I used the tutorial by mredburn on taps and dies and just bought those he listed,  I certainly won't use them all right away but I'll have them when I need them.  As for the pitch change I could guess and show my ignorance so I won't.  Hopefully those who do know will chime in and I'll learn along with you.


----------



## mredburn (Aug 18, 2013)

There is no real reason you cant use a .75 pitch on the larger tap and dies it its available.  The larger sizes usually mean thicker walls so a 1mm pitch doesnt stress or weaken the pen as much as on the smaller diameter pens. It also allows a quicker thread on/off for to the cap as 1 turn moves the cap 1mm instead of .75, so less total threads for putting on or taking off the cap.


----------



## SerenityWoodWorks (Aug 18, 2013)

The best thing to do is to just send Mike your CC number, tell him to hook you up for kitless...go to your mailbox and wait....soon enough you will have the correct taps and dies. When it comes to kitless...When I grow up "I wanna be like Mike"
In all seriousness...If Mike says 1.0 then make it 1.0...there is a method to his madness!!


----------

